# I AM GOING FOR IT



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok so i have recently been discussing whether a red belly and a rohm have any major differences (apart from the obviouse terrirtorial and aggression)

I have a very very aggressive red belly which is 3 inches long, and i have just bought a rohm which is 2 1/2 - 3 inches long.

I want to see how these fish will get along in my tank, and before people come on here and start telling me how stupid i am because a rom is a solitary fish and it will kill your p and be stressed or whatever! here is the answer to this before it comes up- THEY ARE MY FISH AND I WANT TO OBSERVE HOW THEY WILL ACT.

I am going to place 1 red bellied piranha and the rom both at the same time into a 30g tank which has driftwood and loads of hiding spaces I will upgrade this if there are any signs that these fish can tollerate each other. They are both roughly the same size. If my fish are getting injured and i am learning nothing from this experiment i will resume life as normal with the rom in its own tank (if i get a chance)

I am going to introduce the rohm to the tank when i get home from work and i will upload some pics of my SPECIMANS


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

IF YOU LIKE YOUR PIRAHNAS YOU WONT DO IT...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Your fish your call







... but you should know many tried, but none succeeded


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> IF YOU LIKE YOUR PIRAHNAS YOU WONT DO IT...


See your the type of gay person i dont wana deal with in this topic, if you have nothing to discuss dont discuss it!!!

I am doing it no matter what that isnt the discussion, i would like to get as much info as possible on how to make both fish happy, i appreciate your imput mr hannibal and i am aware of the success rate, if there is no chance it will work i would still like to see for myself,

CLOSE OBSERVATION WILL BE THE KEY, i will get my net in if things go wrong


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> IF YOU LIKE YOUR PIRAHNAS YOU WONT DO IT...


See your the type of gay person i dont wana deal with in this topic, if you have nothing to discuss dont discuss it!!!

I am doing it no matter what that isnt the discussion, i would like to get as much info as possible on how to make both fish happy, i appreciate your imput mr hannibal and i am aware of the success rate, if there is no chance it will work i would still like to see for myself,

CLOSE OBSERVATION WILL BE THE KEY, i will get my net in if things go wrong
[/quote]
I like that there your fish And it's your money no one elses but what are you trying to observe to see if they get along?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Lucouk said:


> i would like to get as much info as possible on how to make both fish happy...
> CLOSE OBSERVATION WILL BE THE KEY, i will get my net in if things go wrong


To make both fish happy somewhat tolerant:

1) Get a bigger tank
2) Give plenty of good hiding places
3) Add several quarintined dither fish and keep a steady supply coming

or

1) Get a clear divider so you can see their interaction w/o putting either in danger

There is no way you can observe them 24/7...most problems will occur when you are out of the room anyways.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Lucouk,

Really, no one has ever succeded in this, there is no record on this.
If you think you are the first one, then go ahead.

One other thing, I do not want any flaming here. You have to bear with the response you get. It was you in the first place to post here.

Harry


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> IF YOU LIKE YOUR PIRAHNAS YOU WONT DO IT...


See your the type of gay person i dont wana deal with in this topic, if you have nothing to discuss dont discuss it!!!

I am doing it no matter what that isnt the discussion, i would like to get as much info as possible on how to make both fish happy, i appreciate your imput mr hannibal and i am aware of the success rate, if there is no chance it will work i would still like to see for myself,

CLOSE OBSERVATION WILL BE THE KEY, i will get my net in if things go wrong
[/quote]
WELL AT LEAST THERE SMALL ENOUGH TO FLUSH DOWN THE SHITTER AFTER THEYDIE.. YOU f****t


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I understand and i am sorry if i offended anyone, but it just windes me up sometimes when people think they are cool for saying This wont work, or your tank is this and it is stating the obvious! we are all grown up here lets act like it. In reality noone on here gives a damn what i do..........
so if people are intersted, like i am then we can discuss haha.

I am trying to achieve a level of tolerance between the fish, At christmas time i will have a custom built 150gallon bowfront tank that will be a massive tank!!!!

I might eliminate territories all together in my tank and just go for a piece of driftwood in the middle but ram the tank with about 25 tetras??

If there are people reading this thinking what i hope to achieve, and noone has done this before:

I think it can be done!!

WILL ALL BOIL DOWN TO THE INDIVIDUALITY AND THE PERSONALLITY OF THE P'S


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hahahaha,,,,,dough hole ,,, i hope ya didnt pay much for the rhom

i bet your a spoiled 12 year old hey?????????????


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Good luck! I hope you have success. I had success, for a while, keeping what turned out to be a sanchezi with 6 juvenile reds.. But he would nip at their fins almost daily. Not too sure how it would go if there had only been one of each of them.. But I could see it working out ok, atleast for a while... Keep us posted.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> IF YOU LIKE YOUR PIRAHNAS YOU WONT DO IT...


See your the type of gay person i dont wana deal with in this topic, if you have nothing to discuss dont discuss it!!!

I am doing it no matter what that isnt the discussion, i would like to get as much info as possible on how to make both fish happy, i appreciate your imput mr hannibal and i am aware of the success rate, if there is no chance it will work i would still like to see for myself,

CLOSE OBSERVATION WILL BE THE KEY, i will get my net in if things go wrong
[/quote]
WELL AT LEAST THERE SMALL ENOUGH TO FLUSH DOWN THE SHITTER AFTER THEYDIE.. YOU f****t
[/quote]

Haha did that touch a nerve?? You seem to be the expert on the matter, what have you ever got out of P's that is outstanding and that you have truely achieved!!

If i try this and it doesnt work its not the end of the world, but if, (oh god if haha) i can keep these 2 fish away from each others throats then i will have the best piranha tank in the world or at least the most unique one

I paid £15 for the rom, which is cheap but besides the point haha.

I seriousely do think this can work but i have to do it right, i have been thinking about it and i am expecting the rom to be the aggresive one so i might put the redbelly in the tank on his own for a day and then let the rom in after, a few nipped fins isnt much to worry about and when my new tank comes THAT HAS GOT TO INCREASE MY CHANCES


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> I have been a keeper of piranhas for just over a month now and i think i have taken to the hobby quite quickly. For those of you who havent read my posts i am from the uk and i am 18. This is the first time i have ever kept fish and i am hooked.


Not only is this your first P. its your first fish.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what a dumb idea....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

if you cant take other's advise on you, then you shouldn't post it at the first place...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

*alot of hiding places* ...how much hiding space does a 30 gallon give u?

Ill give u a knife, throw u in an alley, and throw a known killer with a gun behind a garbage can.....uve got PLenty of hiding space behind garbage bags...so u should be fine =)


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, at the least we'll know what happens.
Good luck throwing your $$$ away.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

keep us updated on the downfall of your fish


----------



## sminn0w (Sep 20, 2006)

This is hilarious. A mad scientist trying to explain his experiment to the rest of the village. They are coming with torches and pitchforks, Frankenstein. Good luck, but I hope you know what happens at the end of the book...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't listen to no one...GO FOR IT!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

sminnow said:


> This is hilarious. A mad scientist trying to explain his experiment to the rest of the village. They are coming with torches and pitchforks, Frankenstein. Good luck, but I hope you know what happens at the end of the book...


HAHAHA! Great analogy!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I read this poster previous thread and was under the impresion that we had an educated hobbyst after reading this thread I will be the fist one to admitt that I was wrong.

You know the outcome to what will happen and no matter what you do with the 2 species, 1 will die.

Good luck kid.

Hater


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

I can understand where Lucouk  is coming from. On my old user on this website (made a new one due to me forgetting the password and closing my old email address) I posted a similar topic. *BUT*, my topic was about keeping tropical non- expensive fish with red bellied piranhas! *NOT* a piranha species with another known territoriall one.

I looked upon my mixed tank not as an experiment but a visual change and challange. Alot of people on this web site ripped me apart but still I have a mixed piranha/ tropical fish tank haha ( more luck with my unusually gentle p.s than anything else). So i know where your coming from Lucouk . But the difference between my idea and yourself is that my tropical fish are more like feeders.

Then again another part of me knows from large amounts of research and general piranha fury knowlage that these two spesific species of fish will not go together at all, as other people have said, you will only end up with one fish in the end...

I hope i havnt down hearted youself but i know what its like to have an idea only to be pulled down, though this idea im not sure about... Keep us posted for an update though...









Best of luck!


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

We need updates on the progress.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

the funny thing is... you proubly still will have both fish buy christmas couse its right around the corner and your gonna feel succesful and get this big tank and one day your gonna come home and ones gonna be done. i dont believe there is a chance...... and besides the fact that ones gonna be a rhom and ones gonna be a p*ssy red bellie its 2 fish!!!!! not a good number at all IMO and P.S the fish gets slymie when dead if not out of the water within a day







Remmber that


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> the funny thing is... you proubly still will have both fish buy christmas couse its right around the corner and your gonna feel succesful and get this big tank and one day your gonna come home and ones gonna be done. i dont believe there is a chance...... and besides the fact that ones gonna be a rhom and ones gonna be a p*ssy red bellie its 2 fish!!!!! not a good number at all IMO and P.S the fish gets slymie when dead if not out of the water within a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bother. This is his first fish. He knows everything.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

HAHA


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Just kidding we really dont need to see any pics of this experiment. But I can guess what the pics will look like anyway.

*Picture removed. Please do not post pictures that are not yours and/or are not credited to the owner. As you can see, members here don't always take kindly to it.
Thanks,
-Taylor


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> If i try this and it doesnt work its not the end of the world, but if, (oh god if haha) i can keep these 2 fish away from each others throats then i will have the best piranha tank in the world or at least the most unique one


once again your fish, so do what you want. this wont get you the sought after respect or "cool" tank your looking for. your fish will be stressed, nip each other to death or just attack one another and eventually die. if you think it'll work, i'm sorry to say you are wrong. it wont work. not in your 30g not in your 150. may be a week, may be a month, may be a year, but it wont work. good luck with your fish, and i truly hope this teaches you a lesson of listening to people who are actually educated on the subject.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Just kidding we really dont need to see any pics of this experiment. But I can guess what the pics will look like anyway.
> 
> View attachment 126575


if you use my pics atleast give me credit


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

keep us posted, i want to know how this turns out.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I just wanted to add that its "rhom" and not "rom"


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

haha good luck with that..lol


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> Just kidding we really dont need to see any pics of this experiment. But I can guess what the pics will look like anyway.
> 
> View attachment 126575


if you use my pics atleast give me credit








[/quote]

My Bad, My Bad. Sorry Redrum....Picture Originally Posted by Redrum. All rights reserved by Redrum. Thank you for the Pic.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> IF YOU LIKE YOUR PIRAHNAS YOU WONT DO IT...


See your the type of gay person i dont wana deal with in this topic, if you have nothing to discuss dont discuss it!!!

I am doing it no matter what that isnt the discussion, i would like to get as much info as possible on how to make both fish happy, i appreciate your imput mr hannibal and i am aware of the success rate, if there is no chance it will work i would still like to see for myself,

CLOSE OBSERVATION WILL BE THE KEY, i will get my net in if things go wrong
[/quote]
WELL AT LEAST THERE SMALL ENOUGH TO FLUSH DOWN THE SHITTER AFTER THEYDIE.. YOU f****t
[/quote]


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> But on the bright side,,,,
> 
> I am now the owner of 2 more piranhas,
> 
> ...


You would have more credibility if you had pictures of any of this.

I'm just sayin.....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

also, do not forget the wheel is still round and there is nothing you can do to reinvent it
:laugh:

btw, shall we see pics of the rhom when i eats your red?

see picture in my signature man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea, its your fish, and you want to see how they interact. But one thing in your original comment don't make sense. How in the world do you create alot of hiding places in a measly 30G tank.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

your right, i missed that, good eye Dr Giggles


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Can you give me $50.00 bucks being that your throwing it away.


----------



## capmikejohnson (Jul 4, 2006)

Any Updates?/Pictures??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I got dibs on posting this picture when a fish is hurt/killed.

View attachment 126643


And honestly, I feel bad for these fish. Irresponsbile p owners.

Here are a few topics when other people tried co-habing rhoms with other fish, reds, other rhoms, etc.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=114857

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113228

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=126742

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=106599


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Keep in mind this is the same guy that was talking about "rescueing" a convict from his friend and wanting to cohab it with his RBP. Great rescue.

I think this guy is just one of those kids that gets his kicks off making fish kill each other.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Keep in mind this is the same guy that was talking about "rescueing" a convict from his friend and wanting to cohab it with his RBP. Great rescue.
> 
> I think this guy is just one of those kids that gets his kicks off making fish kill each other.


WTF


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

DC2RJUN said:


> Keep in mind this is the same guy that was talking about "rescueing" a convict from his friend and wanting to cohab it with his RBP. Great rescue.
> 
> I think this guy is just one of those kids that gets his kicks off making fish kill each other.


WTF








[/quote]
ahahahahaha!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

should b intresting, i dont think it'll last long, u better keep those fish well fed buddy . . .

when the rhom matures, lol, if u get that far, it will ultimately kill the rbp i think, even if it has love for it cuz they've been tank mates for so long, unless u got a SOOPER WUSSY RHOM and a "VERY VERY AGRESSIVE RED" as he put it

we'll see . . . failure is the only way to success, GL buddy . ...


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

i wonder what would happen if you put a mouse and a snake together? maybe they will live happily ever after...shall we "observe"?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

fassw22 said:


> i wonder what would happen if you put a mouse and a snake together? maybe they will live happily ever after...shall we "observe"?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ive got a better than that, a fat woman and a big mac from micky dee's


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Update

I DECIDED AGAINST PUTTING THE ROHM AND RED BELLY TOGETHER...

I REALISED THAT I DIDNT HAVE ANYWHERE NEAR THE RESOURCES THAT WOULD BE NEEDED TO ACHIEVE THIS. I had a crazy day thinking that this could be possible and then reality struck.

When i started this hobby i confess, i was intrigued about the power of my little fish and had visions of them tearing mice apart and looking cool.............

but when i got them it changed, i no longer cared about them ripping things apart or looking "mean" i started to learn and worried more about keeping my water clean and making my piranhas happy.

So for everyone on here that has slated me on this post for this idea, you should already no that everyone makes mistakes and everyone has to learn, I have looked after my fish and i also consider myself as a resonsible fish owner.

AND BlackSunshine for your information that convict is back in my friends house and it is in its own 20 gallon with a female convict with hope of breeding to make food for my p's on the occasion.

Also i now i only have 2 tanks because my caribe is in with my reds, that is the only cohab i will have to settle for haha.

I will get pics uploaded but i am always online in work and not at home....

I wouldnt even mind showing of the colour of my fish









Oh and i see the rohm fans have came out to play, only the other day i made a post comparing the 2 to find out what they are like (never saw a rohm in uk before i got mine) and the informatino i got seemed to be that there were no major differences between the 2.

now the rohm is the equivalent of a fat woman
and the red belly A BURGER

also a snake and a mouse,

why would there be that much difference!!!

I thought the red belly would hold his own, as he would be older than the rohm and the same size!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think its more one would be an attacker one a victim, not definatley rhom be the attacker RBP be the victim. i doubt they would both go straight at eachother right for the kill.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

The point was not to see who is the hardest fish, it was so i could have a unique tank. I thought that if i could only have a red belly and a rohm in the same tank...... i would hit 2 birds with one stone!

There we 2 things that made me decide not to do it.

1) Tank size- i believe i would need a massive tank for this cohab to work with enough room so they can keep themselves to themselves!

2) The rohm being a solitary species, These rohms cannot be kept with another male rohm in the tank so the same i pressume will go for the red belly. If the rohm cant accept its own species in a tank then the rbp has no chance.

My conclusion

I believe that my red bellied piranha would be made food! 
I have spent a toal of 18 hours observing my tanks and researching into peoples findings in 2 days, that is alot of hours!! and i have realised. A red bellied piranha is not always the trouble causer as such, they will always take the easy meal and can tolerate a handfull of fish (in cases) for along time. They almost seem like a playful fish that can inflict alot of damage. (Sort of like a inocent choir boy holding a chainsaw) The rohm on the other hand reminds me of a grumpy old man, he likes everything his way and if its not....... There will be trouble. I believe that my red belly would get chased all over the tank as the rohm is VERY TERRITORIAL. The first bite could be fatal and i have no doubts that it would come of the rohm.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> The point was not to see who is the hardest fish, it was so i could have a unique tank. I thought that if i could only have a red belly and a rohm in the same tank...... i would hit 2 birds with one stone!
> 
> There we 2 things that made me decide not to do it.
> 
> ...


18 hours isnt a lot. talk to Frank Magallanes about a lot of time put into research. i put in more than 18 hours before i even bought a piranha. once again, good luck with your fish.

ps. i think a boy with a chainsaw would win a fight between a grumpy old man.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU- That was a really negative reply

18 hours is a hell of alot of time to spend watching and reading about piranhas over the space of 2 days!!!!
and if you think its not then you have no life! And the vast majority of that 18 hours was spent reading articals wrote by frank magallanes.

I know i was told about it in this thred that is why I DIDNT DO IT.
This forum is designed for people like me to get information that they already dont no!

And i know reds are unpredictable because i watched one of mine EAT ANOTHER for no reason.

I also no that a "rhombeus" is a solitary fish, and it cannot go with any other fish but i was using that as an example.

P.s it is obviouse that both parties have the chainsaw theoretically speaking (spelling)

I no i dont have the wisdom that alot of people have but when i am posting pictures of my massive reds a few years down the line, we will remember these conversations


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> AND BlackSunshine for your information that convict is back in my friends house and it is in its own 20 gallon with a female convict with hope of breeding to make food for my p's on the occasion


You do realise thats illegal in the uk right?


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> > AND BlackSunshine for your information that convict is back in my friends house and it is in its own 20 gallon with a female convict with hope of breeding to make food for my p's on the occasion
> 
> 
> You do realise thats illegal in the uk right?


Owning a breeding tank for food is illegal????

I have seen a pet shop owner keep breedin guppies for his p


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

In the uk its illegal to use live feeders

edit: atleast thats what i'v heard. Give e a minute to find a source


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Ok, theres a discussion going on on aquatic-forums.com about live food, and this is what one member posted.



> it is illegal to feed anything that has a backbone live to another animal. There was a case about a year or two ago in wales where someone was prosecuted and had all of him fish removed and was banned from keeping them for a fixed period of time( can't remenber how long).


Personally I'm against live food unless its under special circumstances. I'm not having a go at you, its your choice wether you want to do it or not. Just be aware that alot of people frown upon it and its not something you want to be bragging about on certain forums.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Ok, theres a discussion going on on aquatic-forums.com about live food, and this is what one member posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your imput, I got the idea for the breeding convicts from somenoe on this site (Could well have been american). I was talking about feeder fish and was told to go with convicts rather than goldfish becuase of disease. I am only going to give my p's a live feeder on special occasions as i am aware that they dont have the nutritional value that other foods can give. I can understand that alot of people frown on it but it is the same with any predatory animal if i ask you the question, what is the difference between feeding your piranha a frozen fish compared to a live fish. The frozen fish was alive at one point and has been killed BY SOMEONE ELSE and sold to you for FOOD.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont know why this is such a big deal, we all know what this experiments conclusion shall be...
a dead fish woop-dee-doo, if you would have read the original post he said he want to observe the two fish behave, If you have the money to blow go for it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> Ok, theres a discussion going on on aquatic-forums.com about live food, and this is what one member posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your imput, I got the idea for the breeding convicts from somenoe on this site (Could well have been american). I was talking about feeder fish and was told to go with convicts rather than goldfish becuase of disease. I am only going to give my p's a live feeder on special occasions as i am aware that they dont have the nutritional value that other foods can give. I can understand that alot of people frown on it but it is the same with any predatory animal if i ask you the question, what is the difference between feeding your piranha a frozen fish compared to a live fish. *The frozen fish was alive at one point and has been killed BY SOMEONE ELSE and sold to you for FOOD.*
[/quote]

Excellent Point!







I understand that they may carry some disease and you're taking a risk, but I dont understand why ppl get all bent out of shape about feeding live food. They act like you are being unhumane. Lucouk, Im glad that you finally came around to your senses. I've been following this thread and am very happy that you didnt waste your fish.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for your comment Sacrifice RESPECT.

i am also glad i didnt risk my fish, I just got a little over excited about the possibillity of a rhom and red belly together i actually forgot that IT ISNT POSSIBLE, at least with my facilitys.

All part of the learning curve my friend.











bc_buddah said:


> should b intresting, i dont think it'll last long, u better keep those fish well fed buddy . . .
> 
> when the rhom matures, lol, if u get that far, it will ultimately kill the rbp i think, even if it has love for it cuz they've been tank mates for so long, unless u got a SOOPER WUSSY RHOM and a "VERY VERY AGRESSIVE RED" as he put it
> 
> we'll see . . . failure is the only way to success, GL buddy . ...


Fair Comment, and luckily i learnt before i failed. 1 amateur fish keep vs THE WEB made me realise i was making a mistake


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> if i ask you the question, what is the difference between feeding your piranha a frozen fish compared to a live fish. The frozen fish was alive at one point and has been killed BY SOMEONE ELSE and sold to you for FOOD.


Then i'd tell you the difference is one is getting chased round a glass tank with no chance of survival, and is then going to get eaten alive probably after a couple of attempts from the p, ripping of more parts of its body each time. Whereas the other probably endured a quick death and didnt even know what was going on. Which one would you prefer to be? The one that probably died a quick death or the one scared shitless chased round by a set of teeth?

Also, i don't think the law was made because of pain etc, but because the UK is mostly a nation of pet lovers, and fish are classed as a pet, unlike crickets etc


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I honestly think you are living in a fantasy world! Piranhas can elimate Convicts in a couple of seconds depending on the size of your P's (I trust you have saw PIRANHA VS MOUSE) one of the members on here posted that video and it showed a quick end to the life of a mouse. And how do you know how the frozen fish you are feeding your fish have been killed humanly? Do you honestly believe that all of those frozen fish have been bashed over the head and individually put asleep................









They have been caught in a giant fishing net and more than likely sufficated to death from being out of the water too long. (Answer me this how many of those big fishing boats do you see with a gigantic onboard freezer??????)

It is not sick that a fish is being chased, The word is Hunted. That is a NATURAL instinct for a piranha to perform and it HAPPENS in the wild EVERY SINGLE DAY.

You are just trying to support your view, which i totally respect but these convicts are being bred for food.. I would rather watch my piranah's hunt with speed/stealth/power/accuracy than care whether my frozen lance fish was killed humanely or not, that is just my view on the matter


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Lucouk said:


> Update
> 
> *I DECIDED AGAINST PUTTING THE ROHM AND RED BELLY TOGETHER...*
> 
> ...


Great decision man







!


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah i realised. Thanks for your help i will be sure to upload pics to show you the fish you helped save


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Lucouk said:


> I honestly think you are living in a fantasy world! Piranhas can elimate Convicts in a couple of seconds depending on the size of your P's *and sometimes they don't* (I trust you have saw PIRANHA VS MOUSE) one of the members on here posted that video and it showed a quick end to the life of a mouse.*Have you seen the countless other piranha vs mouse videos where it takes the p's minutes to fnish them off? whats your point?* And how do you know how the frozen fish you are feeding your fish have been killed humanly? Do you honestly believe that all of those frozen fish have been bashed over the head and individually put asleep................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before. Your fish, do what you like. I don't look down upon people that do it (I'v done it before when I first started keeping predatory fish) I just feel theres no need to do it when there are other options


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> NJKILLSYOU- That was a really negative reply
> *it wasnt meant to be.*
> 18 hours is a hell of alot of time to spend watching and reading about piranhas over the space of 2 days!!!!
> and if you think its not then you have no life! And the vast majority of that 18 hours was spent reading articals wrote by frank magallanes.
> ...


dude im not trying to be an asshole, just look back on this thread once you get some real knowledge about keeping piranhas and you'll realize...


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah i understand. I know everyone here is just trying to help. I tried to upload some pictures last night and it wouldnt upload. Maybe they were too big. Is there any other way i can get pics up apart from just attaching it too a post


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

create an account on photobucket.com upload them there.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok i will create a new account right now. I am in work at the moment but they will be uploaded when i get home. People can see the fish that they helped save haha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

after you do that below the pics, once they are uploaded will be 3 codes copy and paste the one that starts with


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

ok it is 11.41am here and i dont get home till 5 pm, the pics will be up then. My red bellies are PERFECT specimens. I havent seen many people with piranhas as small as mine with so much carachter


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Lucouk said:


> Ok so i have recently been discussing whether a red belly and a rohm have any major differences (apart from the obviouse terrirtorial and aggression)
> 
> I have a very very aggressive red belly which is 3 inches long, and i have just bought a rohm which is 2 1/2 - 3 inches long.
> 
> ...


Good luck.......time is you enemy.
[/quote]

Glad you decided against it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I dont know why this is such a big deal, we all know what this experiments conclusion shall be...
> a dead fish woop-dee-doo, if you would have read the original post he said he want to observe the two fish behave, If you have the money to blow go for it.


The big deal is that WE as a group here have respect for piranhas and all fish for that matter. This has been tried, and failed many many times. If you know what is going to happen(death) then why the hell would you do it? It's not about the money, because I have a sh*t ton of money, but I don't rush out and put rhoms with reds, etc. I have more respect than that for the fish. Why not leave them live happily?

You said "a dead fish, woop-dee-doo"

This might ryhme

I say"dead fish, f*ck YOU"

Have a little more respect and care for the fish man. We can see that you won't be a very good fish keeper. Sure as hell not a hobbiest.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

This threads a High litght  :laugh: 75 replys and 1123 Views not bad


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

after reading the posts on this, i have to say i have seen this a million times beofre and you know what it has all come to the same out come, with one of your fish being dead, most likely the red belly as the rhom is more territorial and agressive................

Again we have a nother teenager trying to be big and hard cos he is getting P's as his first fish, i am only 25 but i have been keeping fish all my life as my dad was a fish enthusiast also,

So IMO if a member on this site says it is a bad idea then maybe you should listen to them as there are people on this site with a great deal of knowledge,

TBH i think maybe you should go and get a goldfish bowl and a goldfish from the local circus or something,

BUT with that all said they are your fish do what you want with them,!!!!!!

dez


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Please stop posting this kind of crap, we all know what will happen and if you think you're cooler than fact, go ahead, but don't post this crap saying you're interested in science and crap and then expect to get a positive response, come to find out you have been in your, and I use this term loosely, field of science, for a month. Every other twelve year old has posted this stupid topic time and again, and it's old.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Please stop posting this kind of crap, we all know what will happen and if you think you're cooler than fact, go ahead, but don't post this crap saying you're interested in science and crap and then expect to get a positive response, come to find out you have been in your, and I use this term loosely, field of science, for a month. Every other twelve year old has posted this stupid topic time and again, and it's old.


Well buddy, if you would have read all 4 pages, you would have read that we already established this, and he is not doing it.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > Please stop posting this kind of crap, we all know what will happen and if you think you're cooler than fact, go ahead, but don't post this crap saying you're interested in science and crap and then expect to get a positive response, come to find out you have been in your, and I use this term loosely, field of science, for a month. Every other twelve year old has posted this stupid topic time and again, and it's old.
> 
> 
> Well buddy, if you would have read all 4 pages, you would have read that we already established this, and he is not doing it.


Exactly, It seems the real people that are stupid in this post, is the people that dont actually rtead what is happening and still think they can give advice haha

I think this post can be closed now mods, This post had a hell of alot of views and replys so thanks everyone!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> I think this post can be closed now mods, This post had a hell of alot of views and replys so thanks everyone!


well said


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## LJDABEAST13 (Nov 4, 2006)

l


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

It is a very interesting idea, I have seen many attempts at it, I know this is an old topic but I think you made the right choice in not continuing to pursue this. I would like to attempt it someday, not soon, but someday. I would like to find a couple 7" reds and a couple 3-4" rhoms and try to put them together in a HEAVILY covered 300 gallon, of course all these ideas are far off in never, never land, but I am anxious for someone to throw together a detailed and EDUCATED and thought through attempt. Someone who is prepared to keep tank parameters perfect, have a huge tank, have the size correctly proportioned, and know the proper diet for the fish not to have hunger or aggresion to mount. I am confident someone can pull it off.

Kyle


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAH......HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH.HAAHAHAHHAHAH...........
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHA!!!







idea!!!







I GOT AN IDEA!!! lets throw Lowcock or Lucouk (or however you say it and spell it) into a tank with a very hungry adult Rhom and all he has is hiding places and we will place bets on how long he will last! hahahah :laugh:


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

badman said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHAH......HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH.HAAHAHAHHAHAH...........
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bad man do you think you are some sort of expert????????????
This is the first time i have ever owned fish, and knowledge about piranhas is hard to come by in the uk (as every person in the uk will tell you) if it wasnt for Piranha-fury.com i would have 4 dead fish right now. The only problem with the site is that people like you try to be funny, i dont think your funny i think your stupid! you obviousely havent read the post all the way through!

If i want to put a fish together with another fish i will, but if i get told by people who have a million times more knowledge than me in the hobbie i wont!!!

i advised against doing this in the end so READ THE POST BEFORE YOU ADD YOUR VIEWS

ALSO, if you put me in the tank with a rhom and you put all the hiding places in the world i would just pull out my knife and the fish would have to pay me respect or..........................................

haha

so get your dick out of your own ass this post should be closed anyway.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you guys visited NO LINKS ALLOWED.com? It is set up somewhat like Piranha-fury. It has a few co-habitaion forums. It does seem that there are other people trying cohabs. I personally have tried rhom with reds and elong with reds. I didnt let it go on very long. The reds just got all chewed up. Do what you want man its your money, your fish. I guess youll have to see it to believe it.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> It is a very interesting idea, I have seen many attempts at it, I know this is an old topic but I think you made the right choice in not continuing to pursue this. I would like to attempt it someday, not soon, but someday. I would like to find a couple 7" reds and a couple 3-4" rhoms and try to put them together in a HEAVILY covered 300 gallon, of course all these ideas are far off in never, never land, but I am anxious for someone to throw together a detailed and EDUCATED and thought through attempt. Someone who is prepared to keep tank parameters perfect, have a huge tank, have the size correctly proportioned, and know the proper diet for the fish not to have hunger or aggresion to mount. I am confident someone can pull it off.
> 
> Kyle


see the problem with that is it will allow the rhoms to act more natural. nipping at the fins and dashing off without getting ganged up on by the reds. its a recipe for disaster no matter what the other ingredients are...


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow alot of people are being ass's on here stop telling him not to do it and sh*t let him he knows what hes getting into it will most likely be a failed attempt but he said specificly he wants to see how they interact together he never said he wanted to see how everyone else would react so everyone just lighten up common


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> wow alot of people are being ass's on here stop telling him not to do it and sh*t let him he knows what hes getting into it will most likely be a failed attempt but he said specificly he wants to see how they interact together he never said he wanted to see how everyone else would react so everyone just lighten up common


There are things called punctuations. You might consider picking some up.


----------

